# Zoll AED Plus: Unit Failed



## Bosco836 (Apr 28, 2016)

I have a Zoll AED plus that is allegedly months past its warranty expiry.   Upon conducting the self test, it reports "Unit Failed".  I have tried replacing the batteries and pads; negative results.  

Any thoughts or suggestions? 

Zoll wants an absurd amount just to look at it, plus parts and labour ontop of the base fee.   Frankly,  absent any suggestions from the group, we're likely to toss it and purchase a new AED for the prices Zoll has quoted us.  

Not impressed....


----------



## Nick Gawriluk (Aug 18, 2016)

Foremost Equipment in Rochester, NY is a good company that has a Biomed department who can help you for a reasonable charge.


----------

